# cheap hotels in birmingham



## Kidda (Jan 14, 2008)

does anyone know any cheap and cheerful hotels/bnb's in the centre of brum?


----------



## Xanadu (Jan 14, 2008)

Avoid the ista - fucking dreadful.  There were beetles in my sink.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 14, 2008)

Quite a few cheapish ones on the Hagley Rd, which is basically full of hotels & b&b's.

It's on a main road that leads into Birmingham City Centre, you may need to still get a taxi or bus depending on where you need to go.

I'll try and find the name of the one a mate stopped at recently, it was only £25 or something like that.


----------



## Kidda (Jan 15, 2008)

i know the hagley road well, i used to live in halesowen. 

i was hoping we could find a cheap one near hurst street/digbeth  but we'll look at the hagley road as a back up option ta


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 15, 2008)

hagley road will probably be the cheapest but maybe not the nicest. 

how many of you are there? if there are a few qhy not share a room at the one at the mailbox. i seem to recall there is also a hotel under or near the two really tall towers at the roundabout by smallbrook queensway. 

there is also that new hotel on the bristol road between the inner ring road and the outer ring road. not sure what it is called though.


----------



## miss direct (Jan 15, 2008)

There is a hostel in Digbeth, £15 a night, my friend stayed there and said it was quite nice. There's also a F1 hotel which is about £25 a night, near the ring road .


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 15, 2008)

http://www.virtualbrum.co.uk/where_to_stay/budget_hotels.htm


----------



## cybershot (Jan 15, 2008)

miss direct said:
			
		

> There is a hostel in Digbeth, £15 a night, my friend stayed there and said it was quite nice. There's also a F1 hotel which is about £25 a night, near the ring road .



Note that the F1 is shared bathroom with the eintire floor your on, so if you want a shower in your room it's not the best option.


----------



## Kidda (Jan 18, 2008)

thanks you lot


----------



## BigTom (Jan 21, 2008)

from booking people from an arts event in 2005, the F1 is the cheapest and near digbeth as well, but it isn't very nice.  there have been a few hotels open since then - there is an ibis next door to the f1 hotel for instance.
there is also an etap hotel which i think was around £30 for a room in nov. 2007.  this is on the bristol road, but is only a short walk to hurst street. (it's near where the dome nightclub used to be)


----------

